# AARP Aetna Health Insurance



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Has anyone applied for the AARP sponsored Aetna health insurance? It just recently became available in my area and I still have 1+ years before I'm eligible for medicare. I'm curious how the rates compare.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I've found that most "AARP" sponsored items to be more expensive then others - if comparing apples to apples. After all someone has to pay for that AARP indorsement.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Even if it was cheaper, I would pay extra elsewhere to avoid doing anything that would be profitable for the AARP.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Micheal said:


> I've found that most "AARP" sponsored items to be more expensive then others - if comparing apples to apples. After all someone has to pay for that AARP indorsement.


My auto insurance is substantially less.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> Even if it was cheaper, I would pay extra elsewhere to avoid doing anything that would be profitable for the AARP.


Unfortunately, Conservatives haven't come up with an alternative that offers comparable products. If I can only save a couple hundred $$$, I wouldn't use AARP, but if it works out to be a couple thousand $$$ I would.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't checked prices, but these may be possibilities:

AMAC, Inc. - The Association of Mature American Citizens

http://www.generationamerica.org/


----------

